# Rocky Mountain Teamhelm - limited Edition



## bike-it-easy (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Rocky Mountain-Community,

ich hoffe, es hat noch keiner gepostet:
In wenigen Tagen kommen 100 Stück der heißbegehrten Teile (Bell Sweep XC im 2006er Rocky Mountain Teamdesign) nach Deutschland. Also Freunde des gut belüfteten kanadischen Ahorndesigns: zugreifen, mehr gibt es davon nicht. Preis wird wohl bei 179,90  liegen.
Ein etwas stabileres Modell für die Freunde der großen Sprünge, wie hier imForum ja schon gesehen, wird es hingegen wohl nicht geben. Da ist dann Eigeninitiative gefragt  





Ich find das Design einfach hübsch  
In diesem Sinne

schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (9. Juni 2006)

Sieht echt super aus, aber hab mir erst vor Kurzem nen neuen Helm zugelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Juni 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rocky Mountain-Community,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Design ist hübsch. Bell passte nicht auf meinen Schädel
Aber viel hübscher ist die Frau krieg ich die auch für 180.
Die passt auch! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2006)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Helm extrem gut - nur finde ich den Preis für einen Nicht-Fullface-Helm extrem überzogen!
Kommt man an einen solchen Helm ran?

FLO


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich gefällt der Helm extrem gut - nur finde ich den Preis für einen Nicht-Fullface-Helm extrem überzogen!
> Kommt man an einen solchen Helm ran?
> 
> FLO




Den Bell? Bei Kimmerle kein Problem....


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube Lesley Tomlinson sieht damit am geilsten aus


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Lesley Tomlinson sieht damit am geilsten aus



Die Rocky XC/MA Damen sind doch alle schön.....wie die Canuck Lackierung


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Aber Lesley ist die suesseste - Ich kann das bestaetigen...


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

dachte zuerst, das es pia s. ist.....aber lesley ist auch sweet


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (12. Juni 2006)

Moin,

der Helm wird diese Woche ausgeliefert und is dann in den Rocky-Shops eures Vertrauens zu finden.

So ride on and wear a helmet...


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> aber lesley ist auch sweet



Yes...she definitely is...


Pia bekommt den Mund nicht auf - seltsam die Nordlichter 





			
				Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> So ride on and wear a helmet...



Machen wir, Papi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

